# Equipo Sony HCD-GTX777 se va a stand-by



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Ago 17, 2019)

Saludos amigos , tengo éste equipo para reparar, la falla es que prende y en unos 40 segundos se coloca en *stand-by*, ya aislé el protector, y la falla persiste, luego retiré el STK amplificador y la falla persiste, aislé la casetera y nada, probé ventiladores y están bien, también aislé la bandeja de CD y nada, antes de colocarse en *stand-by* sale un letrero que dice eject y luego si cae en *stand-by*. Si alguien conoce la falla y me puede ayudar le agradezco mucho, gracias amigos del foro.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 18, 2019)

Puede que el/los mecanimos no se esten posicionando, y por ende sale la proteccion.
Mayormente espera a la bandeja de CDs.
Asi mismo mide tensiones y fijate los capacitores de la fuente


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Ago 23, 2019)

Saludos amigo, ya esta listo, era el mecanismo de caseteras, es que este modelo  hace un chequeo a la bandeja de cd y a las caseteras y si hay algo malo, tranca el sistema, logre reparar las caseteras, aunque debe haber algun truco para engañar el sistema, ya que esos cassetes  nunca volvieron.


----------



## jose julio (Ago 23, 2019)

Hola debes cambiar las bandas de caucho de las caseteras y solucionas el problema


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 24, 2019)

Hace poco repare uno igual y aparte de apagarse (Regreso a Stand By) daba diferentes códigos de error.
Después de darle servicio a los mecanismos, la falla continuaba.
Quise hacer un Cold Reset pero las teclas no funcionaban, así que las tuve que cambiar.
Después de eso al encenderlo ya no presentó ninguna falla. O sea que el problema estaba en pulsadores sucios.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 25, 2019)

Rodolfo Grimaldo dijo:


> aunque debe haber algun truco para engañar el sistema, y



Quizas sabiendo como debe ir posicionado, y dejando los switch en su posicion correcta, quizas funcione. Creo que alguna vez lo quise hacer, pero porque la casettera se vivia posicionando, pero no apagaba al equipo, entonces era molesto


----------



## Rodolfo Grimaldo (Sep 2, 2019)

Si amigos, le repare la casetera y ya funciono bien,, Dios los bendiga.


----------

